# BMW Experience kit



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

So two things happened today:

1) I got a questionnaire, from BMW USA, to fill out about my interests, when will I be in the market for a new vehicle, and do I want a complimentary 2-year subscription to BMW Magazine.

2) I got a fax from BMW to make my reservation for the M5 Driving Experience.

Both the questionnaire and the fax make reference to a "BMW Experience" kit/guide. In fact the questionnaire points out that an early version of the questionnaire was included in the "silver-colored" kit.

So, should I have seen something already? I took delivery Jan. 28, 2003. And since I haven't, who do I call? Do I care?

What's funny is I’ve gotten my bills just fine! 

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Brian Randell said:


> *So two things happened today:
> 
> 1) I got a questionnaire, from BMW USA, to fill out about my interests, when will I be in the market for a new vehicle, and do I want a complimentary 2-year subscription to BMW Magazine.
> 
> ...


The BMW Experience Kit/Guide they're referring to is sort of like a little folder/package thing that gets sent to you that contains some postcards, a CDROM with more little tidbits of info about BMW, and some other BMW related stuff. (Some have received a pen with it, but mine did not have one....  )

I received mine sometime between 6-8 weeks after delivery...

I received the same questionaire today as well. I'm not sure whether to say yes, send the BMW Magazine subscription to me or not since I've only received one issue so I can't tell if it was just a sample issue or if I am actually subscribed... :dunno:


----------



## Brian Randell (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: BMW Experience kit*



doeboy said:


> *The BMW Experience Kit/Guide they're referring to is sort of like a little folder/package thing that gets sent to you that contains some postcards, a CDROM with more little tidbits of info about BMW, and some other BMW related stuff. (Some have received a pen with it, but mine did not have one....  )
> 
> I received mine sometime between 6-8 weeks after delivery...
> 
> I received the same questionaire today as well. I'm not sure whether to say yes, send the BMW Magazine subscription to me or not since I've only received one issue so I can't tell if it was just a sample issue or if I am actually subscribed... :dunno: *


Thanks doeboy! It appears it's MIA on my end. Hmmm.

I'd just say yes again on the form to an extra subscription. Heck, you can always torment a friend by giving them extra issues! 

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: BMW Experience kit*



Brian Randell said:


> *Thanks doeboy! It appears it's MIA on my end. Hmmm.
> 
> I'd just say yes again on the form to an extra subscription. Heck, you can always torment a friend by giving them extra issues!
> 
> ...


:lmao:

Actually... I got 2 copies of the last issue... :eeps:

I guess one is from my actual subscription, while the other was one I sent for from BMW Information before I got the car... :dunno:


----------

